# Gifted Graflex



## webestang64 (Jan 30, 2022)

Finally own one of these guys, used one at a studio job back in the late 80's. Amazing what people just give away.  
Came with 3 more lenses- (Graphex 135mm on camera)- Graphex 25 CM- Schneider 65mm- Goerz Rapax 3 5/8, backs etc.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 30, 2022)

Looks in great shape !!!


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 31, 2022)

Nice!


----------



## terri (Jan 31, 2022)

What a beauty!!   I'm sure you're pumped to get that baby set up!  

Looking forward to seeing your results.


----------



## cgw (Jan 31, 2022)

Sweet. Stupidly passed one by(almost free)a few years ago. As I'm often told, "But you look smart."






						Graflex.Org: Speed Graphics, Large Format Photography, and More
					






					www.graflex.org


----------



## webestang64 (Jan 31, 2022)

Thanks for that link cgw. Should be fun to re-learn this camera. I think all we have at work is FP4 and HP5 4x5. And glad I get it at cost. 
Hmmmmm..... now to find my 4x5 developing tank.


----------

